# juicing celery stalks?



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Whats the best method for this does anybody know? Do I just whack em' in a blender?

I did try to post this in the diet and nutrition section but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Without a juicer you'd prob want one of those massive grape presses.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Or, follow this.


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

wash em, chop em, blend em!


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

banana, celery, cucumber, spinach plus cayenne pepper = awesome shake.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

if you put them in a blender then you'll just get mushy celery, if you want juice you'd need a juice extractor.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> if you put them in a blender then you'll just get mushy celery, if you want juice you'd need a juice extractor.


Yep thats what I got last night, it was ****in horrible, but seems to have lowered my bp nicely so I aint complaining. What I had resembled one of those slush puppy things if you can remember them. Gonna invest in a juicer this weekend.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

You need to pay dear for a commerical juicer those ones in argos are pants. Dont even get half the potential juice out of things.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

lambert said:


> You need to pay dear for a commerical juicer those ones in argos are pants. Dont even get half the potential juice out of things.


I did wonder about this seeing as they range from 20 quid to about £300!


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> Yep thats what I got last night, it was ****in horrible, but seems to have lowered my bp nicely so I aint complaining. What I had resembled one of those slush puppy things if you can remember them. Gonna invest in a juicer this weekend.


did u use water as well ?? i got a pony blender from the sixties but does the job well.. pint of water first then add ingredients.. should be a sludge like texture depending on the amount of water u put in


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

lambert said:


> You need to pay dear for a commerical juicer those ones in argos are pants. Dont even get half the potential juice out of things.


Your right, you need a decent one for better juicing and the cheaper ones are a [email protected] to clean, takes forever.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

SeBb0 said:


> did u use water as well ?? i got a pony blender from the sixties but does the job well.. pint of water first then add ingredients.. should be a sludge like texture depending on the amount of water u put in


Only added a tiny bit of water tbh.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Your right, you need a decent one for better juicing and the cheaper ones are a [email protected] to clean, takes forever.


Any recommendations on a good juicer?


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> Only added a tiny bit of water tbh.


would try it a few times, takes awhile to get the consistency right i found.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

l'equipe are a good make and leave dry pulp which is an indication of how much juice its extracting. carrot and apples are the norm for the base of a juice drink. carrot is very creamy.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> Any recommendations on a good juicer?


You would need to spend a few hundred. One of those ones they use at them juice stalls in shopping centres look good. I paid about 70 for one few years back and to be honest it was actualy cheaper to buy pre made drinks because they dont even squezze half the juice out. I was spending a fortune on fruit and as i said that was a while ago, the price of fruit has went up quite a bit. Better trying blender recipes that way you dont loose anything.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I have Philips Professional Aluminium Juicer from argos-no complains at all...bought it few years ago for 100£ I think it around 79 at the moment..

Ninja


----------

